# buy a 1DX used now or wait to buy a 5D4 later



## sama (Dec 14, 2017)

I was planning to buy a 5D4 to replace my 5D3. Waiting for the price to come down a bit next year.

Now I was offered a used 1DX (2013 - less than 25K shutter count) in mint condition with everything original included. The price is right - US$2.4K equivalent.

I only shoot stills , mostly landscape and I travel a lot. The 1DX may be too heavy for trips but I have other light weight cameras and mirror-less as well for that purpose. I am considering this heavy beast because I never owned Canon full size body before and again the price seems right. The only full size camera I owned previously was a Nikon D2X.

Is it worth replacing my 5D3 with the 1DX ? Or should I just wait for the 5D4 ?

Really hard to decide. Can somebody help me please ?


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 14, 2017)

If you don't need the fps and weather sealing the 5D MkIV is the better camera in virtually every respect, and I say that as a 1DX MkII owner.

I'd recommend getting the 5D MKIV.


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 14, 2017)

I own a 5d3 and then purchased 1dx to pair with my 5d3. Other then like privatebydesign said, you specificly need the build or fps the 5d3 and 1dx feel like the same camera (unscientific to me) image quality wise. I absolutely love the form factor of the 1dx and the 2 custom function buttons on the front in both landscape and portrait orientation. After owning both, I long for either a 5dsr(II) or 5div to pair with the 1dx.

You will gain better image quality from the 5div, but you won't with the 1dx (unless the fps or build help you gain those images you couldn't before)

If I was in your position, shooting mostly landscape, I wouldn't even consider the 1dx over the 5div. The 5div should handle everything but the worst of weather


----------



## pwp (Dec 14, 2017)

My main working pair of bodies is a 5D4 and a 1DX, with a 7DII getting frequent use for sports projects. 

While the 1DX has that indescribable "carved from a solid lump of Unobtanium" feel, and is a sheer joy to use with it's superior ergonomics, I'd still pick up the 5D4 for my most important shots in any project. Agreeing with privatebydesign, the 5D4 is superior in most respects. 

If long term, heavy use durability is important to you, I'll mention that my old 5D3 was on it's third shutter when I sold it. Average life was around 130k. CPS confirmed this as fairly normal. By comparison, my 1DX needed a new shutter at 490k, and is still functioning like new at close to 600k. To be fair, the 1DX shutter replacement cost was more than double the 5DIII shutter cost. Shutter life is far from the major consideration when buying a camera.

Get the 5D4...

-pw


----------



## brad-man (Dec 14, 2017)

Right now a gray market 5DlV can be had from a respectable ebay dealer for $2430. I seriously doubt you'll see a much lower price until the 5DV is released. I bought one and it's a wonderful camera...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/162197189088?vectorid=229466&lgeo=1&item=162197189088&rmvSB=true


----------



## bluemoon (Dec 14, 2017)

One feature nobody is mentioning is the exposure metering at the focusing point. In my case, shooting concerts required the ability to properly expose the image without recomposing. Taking into account the fast movoement and continuously changing lights, 1DX beats the 5D4. . .

pierre


----------



## sama (Dec 14, 2017)

brad-man said:


> Right now a gray market 5DlV can be had from a respectable ebay dealer for $2430. I seriously doubt you'll see a much lower price until the 5DV is released. I bought one and it's a wonderful camera...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/162197189088?vectorid=229466&lgeo=1&item=162197189088&rmvSB=true



I purchased a grey market 5D3 before. The camera was re-packed with the 24 105 removed. The serial number on the body didn't match with that on the box. I didn't pay any attention to it. After several months, when I was checking the shutter actuation of the camera , I discovered that the SN on the body wasn't identical to that shown in the program. Since then I began to suspect that some of the grey market may have been re-worked and I have not much confidence in buying them. 

Anyway it's a great suggestion. Thanks


----------



## brad-man (Dec 14, 2017)

I sympathize with your negative experience with gray market. The reason I mentioned "a respectable ebay dealer" is because all gray market sellers are not the same. DAY have a 99.8% positive rating after over 22k sales. The 5DlV I purchased from them had the 24-105 kit lens removed as well, but all serial numbers from box, camera, etc match. And no, I don't work on commission


----------



## unfocused (Dec 14, 2017)

Are you in the U.S.?

If so, here are your options:

$2,400 for a used 1Dx I;
$2,430 for a grey market 5DIV with no warranty;
$2,600 for a Canon refurbished with one-year warranty;
$2,900 for a new 5DIV with "free" grip through Canon Price Watch street price program, full warranty and drop protection.

Sell the grip for $150-$200 and the difference is $300-$350 for a brand new camera.

Add in the $100 difference between 1Dx batteries and 5D batteries and you are down to $200 to $250 net, for a brand new camera with full warranty. 

Of course, this only works in the U.S.


----------



## jprusa (Dec 14, 2017)

Check out the Canon store for refurbished cameras . May be better than rolling the dice with gray market.


----------



## timmy_650 (Dec 14, 2017)

I just picked up 1DX to go with my 6D. I wasn't planning on buying a new camera but I got a great deal so I couldn't pass it up. It is a lot of fun to shoot with and the control you have is over the camera is amazing. But I would say wait for the 5D4.
I shoot mostly Landscapes, so it is nice to know I have a body I can take anywhere and not worry about it but the extra weight, is pretty annoying when hiking or shooting with 2 bodies for me. 
I would prefer or DR and MP over the FPS and build quality in my landscape work.


----------



## shane.haumpton (Dec 14, 2017)

You can also try to rent it first at some stores like Adorama, Borrowlenses, Lensrentals and others. Then decide which do your personally prefer. For my preference, 1DX is fine, because I just do photograph during events.


----------



## Larsskv (Dec 14, 2017)

I own the 1DXII and the 5DIV. I had the 1DX for 6 months before getting the 1DXII. As much as I really liked the 1DX, I would definitely recommend the 5DIV, unless your main use is action photography. 

Image quality is better, and features like touch screen, dual pixel AF, wifi and GPS does make a difference. You will also appreciate the 5DIV for its wider spread of AF points and ability to focus in low light.


----------



## awair (Dec 14, 2017)

bluemoon said:


> One feature nobody is mentioning is the exposure metering at the focusing point. In my case, shooting concerts required the ability to properly expose the image without recomposing. Taking into account the fast movoement and continuously changing lights, 1DX beats the 5D4. . .
> 
> pierre



I'll second this: I have both the 1DX & 5D4, and for ease of handling, the smaller body is much more preferable, but for control & customisation the 1DX wins.

I always end up wishing I had my spot metering linked to the focus point.

You will be very happy with either, just depends on your use case.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 14, 2017)

awair said:


> bluemoon said:
> 
> 
> > One feature nobody is mentioning is the exposure metering at the focusing point. In my case, shooting concerts required the ability to properly expose the image without recomposing. Taking into account the fast movoement and continuously changing lights, 1DX beats the 5D4. . .
> ...



I find any kind of auto exposure utterly unworkable at concerts, I use manual mode exclusively. Indeed I find very little practical use for the AF linked spot metering and wouldn't give a seconds thought if it were omitted or deleted.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 14, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> awair said:
> 
> 
> > bluemoon said:
> ...



I was taking pictures of a lady playing a fiddle... dark background, dark vest, but a white shirt on. On spot exposure, as her arm moved in and out of the spot, the exposure changed..... best example I have for why to not leave exposure as automatic.....


----------



## unfocused (Dec 14, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> ...I find very little practical use for the AF linked spot metering and wouldn't give a seconds thought if it were omitted or deleted.



I'm in that camp as well. I think it is one of those things that is a matter of personal preference. In fact, if it weren't for all the people on this forum talking about linked spot metering I wouldn't even know it existed or that I have it on the 1DX II. I just added the 5DIV as a second body and haven't seen any difference in metering. 

What I do notice, however, is the silent shutter. I was used to the 5DIII, when I bought the 1DX II and always found the loud "silent" shutter distracting. So glad to have the option of using the 5D IV in situations where discretion is needed.


----------



## jolyonralph (Dec 14, 2017)

It doesn't really make much sense.

"Hello, I'm a musician. Should I buy a used piano now or wait to buy a saxophone later?"


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 14, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> It doesn't really make much sense.
> 
> "Hello, I'm a musician. Should I buy a used piano now or wait to buy a saxophone later?"



Buy the piano right now and enjoy it. You might be dead tomorrow.  Makes perfect sense to me.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 14, 2017)

Metering linked to focus point - I'm using it often for my little birdies in the trees shot @560 or 800 and don't find it letting me down too often. However, I tend to go manual, especially if there is a chance the focus point may deviate from the subject. I'm happy to have that option and others that the 1 series give.
My favorite is the illuminated focus points but the 1DX is lacking that.

Jack


----------



## unfocused (Dec 14, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> It doesn't really make much sense.
> 
> "Hello, I'm a musician. Should I buy a used piano now or wait to buy a saxophone later?"



Huh? I'm afraid it is your comment that makes no sense.

A better analogy would be: "Should I buy a used Steinway now or wait to buy a new Boston?"

But, even that is a poor analogy because a used Steinway isn't significantly different from a new Steinway. The 1DX is a great camera, but it still uses older technology. The discussion here is about the wisdom of buying old technology when newer technology is available. Opinions differ, but the question is legitimate and makes perfect sense.


----------



## jolyonralph (Dec 14, 2017)

The point being the 1DX and the 5D IV are different tools aimed at (slightly) different markets.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 14, 2017)

unfocused said:


> jolyonralph said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't really make much sense.
> ...



My wife prefers the used Steinway I bought her to the new Canon 100-400mm II + 5DSR. It takes all types I am afraid.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 14, 2017)

Alan doggedly logical as usual! 

Jack


----------



## unfocused (Dec 15, 2017)

AlanF said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > jolyonralph said:
> ...



My wife settled for a new Boston, but then again...she also stole my 100-400mm II. So I guess we are about even.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi Jolyonralph. 
Didn’t another recent post already conclude that no one seems to care where Canon aimed their tools, people will use them for what they want anyway. Plus I don’t think they are different tools in as much as they are both camera tools with the same aim of capturing light to make images. 

Cheers, Graham. 



jolyonralph said:


> The point being the 1DX and the 5D IV are different tools aimed at (slightly) different markets.


----------



## beachcolonist (Dec 15, 2017)

In auto with the possibility of a moving subject & a spot meter, you fix the exposure by exposing a distinct properly chosen area of mid value reflectance, then reframe and shoot. If you wish to not have to reframe but the subject (arm) may move, then don't use the spot meter in auto. Use the averaging meter, which will not change just because an arm moves into the spot area, as it averages the whole scene. The meter may be partially or fully auto, but the brain of the shooter is free to think about what's happening and control outcomes ie the camera is not the boss. And if it is not presumed here, do set up and use a "back focus button" rather than associating the exposure control with the shutter button. That's like having automanual exposure

The 1DX vs 5D4 controversy is artificial. The former is for high volume journalism and reportage, the later for commercial type work. Photo bugs, fashionistas, artists, and hobbyists should also get the less bulky unit. If you going to a war zone, get the big boy, you can cover your head with it. 

This is my first post here, I find the layout rather much unreadable (learning curve I am sure) so if this replies to the wrong post, please understand I did spend some time reviewing the situation and decided to give it a sporting try.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 15, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> awair said:
> 
> 
> > bluemoon said:
> ...



What do you do when then light suddenly lights up and blow out your M setting? With Av, spot linked to AF and limited lower shutter you’ll get every shot perfectly exposed, from flood light to cave. I LOVE spot meter on AF point 

That said, choosing between the 1dx mk1 and 5d4, I would go with the 5d4 unless there was specific features I must have that only the 1dx has.


----------



## sanj (Dec 15, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> It doesn't really make much sense.
> 
> "Hello, I'm a musician. Should I buy a used piano now or wait to buy a saxophone later?"



No sense.


----------



## sama (Dec 16, 2017)

I am grateful to everybody for the suggestions and advice.

I have given too much thought to it and the camera was sold. But I don't regret it at all.

I agreed that the 5D4 is a better choice to me with it's lighter weight (for me to carry around) and the new technology. BTW, I have four LP E6/LP E6N batteries and I don't have to invest in a new battery for the 1D.

One more important factor for the decision - my wife strongly objected me buying a very old (really ?) camera. haha

Thanks


----------



## telemaq76 (Dec 16, 2017)

i have a 1ds3, oooold camera 2007 and a 1dx, i had a 5d2 and 5d3, and my fav is still 1ds3 for image quality. i wont change a 1d for a 5d, no matter if it s a mk2, mk3, or mk12. try them and decide if you enjoy a 1d- serie or you pefere something lighter like a 5d series.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 25, 2017)

Viggo said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > awair said:
> ...



Er roll either or both the shutter dial below my forefinger and back dial below my thumb depending on if I want to change the shutter speed and or aperture.

Auto exposure of any kind on any point would have gotten you into trouble with any of these examples. Very dark complexions with white suits, or black suits and hats, wildly changing light levels, very heavy flaring backlight etc etc.

You guys remind me of the people at the camera club that complain that their bird photos get marked down because the pose of the bird is weak when others who spend far more time doing it get the perfectly posed shots. Put the time in, do the work and use the camera any way it works for you. For me I wouldn't be working a dynamic concert scene in anything but M mode despite having AF point linked exposure control.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 26, 2017)

Hey Scott, I don't have enough years left to acquire anything close to your dextarity! For quite some time I never considered using manual. Then comments from good photographers nudged me in that direction and over time I've come to actually prefer it a lot of the time. I've even found myself guessing at settings and being pretty close and there to the right is an analog meter that gives me feedback. However, my background was with an F1 that I'd point at different objects to see the reading and then mentally average so that concept is still with me.

When not manual I have spot metering linked to the focus point and have few complaints.

It's not always easy to understand or remember all the good advice on CR so my efforts are full of failings but with some rewarding shots on occassion. I'd sure love to be tied to your coat tails.

BTW, it's very kind of you to post sample shots that illustrate your points!

Jack


----------



## EdMarra (Jan 17, 2018)

*Sport Photography Body Advice*

Current Rig:
7D with a Tamron 70-200 F2.8

I shoot college football and soccer games for fun and share photos with the athletes and parents. Games are mostly day. I want to upgrade and use 7D as a secondary. I don't sell my stuff so budget is an issue. I buy used and looking at either a 1D Mark IV or 7D Mark II for $1K. Also a Tamron 150-600 F5-6.3 G2. Thinking is the 1D has better ISO so the higher F on the lens would not be as much an issue?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: Sport Photography Body Advice*



EdMarra said:


> Current Rig:
> 7D with a Tamron 70-200 F2.8
> 
> I shoot college football and soccer games for fun and share photos with the athletes and parents. Games are mostly day. I want to upgrade and use 7D as a secondary. I don't sell my stuff so budget is an issue. I buy used and looking at either a 1D Mark IV or 7D Mark II for $1K. Also a Tamron 150-600 F5-6.3 G2. Thinking is the 1D has better ISO so the higher F on the lens would not be as much an issue?
> ...



The 1D4 is a wonderful camera and in some features is better than the 7D2 but I found that by ISO 800 I was getting shots that were a bit noisy especially when I wanted to crop. Never owned the 7D2. 

Jack


----------

